# Happy 1st birthday Yana!!



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yana, I love you very much my birthday girl


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

pretty girl!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday girl!! She is beautiful!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy BIrthday Yana-you are a very pretty girl!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yana, and many more. A big 1 year old and very beautiful.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy 1st !!!
she's beautiful, very striking eyes


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

gorgeous Yana!


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

AWWWW!! So beautiful. Happy Birthday Yana!


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Yana!!!









What a beautiful pup!!!









Love the pic in the snow!!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Yana!!

Very Beautiful girl with very striking eyes!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oops!! I am a day late! Happy Bday pretty girl!

She sure is lovely, looks a lot like my Kayos!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you everyone from Yana and me!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, gorgeous girl!







Happy birthday Yana!


----------



## qhluvr95 (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow! Her eyes are just stunning! (I bet you hear that a lot!)


----------

